# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [How-To] How to level 1-50 in a few hours

## Lavillana

Dolmen Farming
1. Join and leave guilds until you find one with a guildmate in Alik'R Desert
2. Right click his name and click "Travel to Player" 
3. Type /zone to enter zone chat. 
4. Then type X to let them know you want to join the Dolmen group
5. Hit F to join
6. Hit P to find your Dolmen group
7. Click "Travel to Player" and get in the middle of things
8. Do this for the next two Wayshrines. 
9. Continue for massive experience and very nice loot.

----------

